# Some recentish vic herping finds



## NickGeee (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi guys, here are some super common species i have come across the past few months around greater melb and also places like the grampians. I am still not too skilled with a camera but slowly getting there 


Crinia parinsignifera by nickgherping, on Flickr


Eulamprus heatwolei with a sore tail. by nickgherping, on Flickr


Eulamprus heatwolei by nickgherping, on Flickr


litoria verreauxii v. by nickgherping, on Flickr


litoria verreauxii v. by nickgherping, on Flickr


litoria verreauxii v. by nickgherping, on Flickr
Covered in mites this tacker was!


tiliqua s s. by nickgherping, on Flickr


tiliqua s s. by nickgherping, on Flickr
dead tussock always there to spoil everything...


baby jacko by nickgherping, on Flickr
cutie pies <3


guich by nickgherping, on Flickr


delicata by nickgherping, on Flickr


Weasel Skink by nickgherping, on Flickr


Yellow Bellied Water Skink by nickgherping, on Flickr


Yellow Bellied Water Skink by nickgherping, on Flickr


Long gone Chelodina longicollis by nickgherping, on Flickr


Cicada shells by nickgherping, on Flickr


Jacky Dragon Amphibolurus muricatus by nickgherping, on Flickr
Thanks 

- - - Updated - - -

ps i am still not 100% sure about that litoria, but i have heard verrauxis have orange and black flashmarks that differentiate them against the gross ewengi.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 26, 2014)

Pretty cool shots there Nick, what kind of camera are u using?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 26, 2014)

The last two (at least, possibly also the first two) E. heatwolei look like E. tympanum, they have a pale anterior margin to ear opening instead of black anterior margin as far as I can see? And no streak back from above eye to nape?


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 26, 2014)

GeckPhotographer said:


> The last two (at least, possibly also the first two) E. heatwolei look like E. tympanum, they have a pale anterior margin to ear opening instead of black anterior margin as far as I can see? And no streak back from above eye to nape?


Yeah looking back on it your too right, I don't know my skinks well :/

- - - Updated - - -



Reptiles101 said:


> Pretty cool shots there Nick, what kind of camera are u using?


Thanks Sean,
canon eos 100D with just the regular old 18-55 lens and without any fancy flashes.


----------

